# Looking for a baby Genet (Common/Small-Spotted/European)



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

After a long, long search through both domestic and exotic species, our family has finally decided that the Genet is the best pet for us! 

We're looking for a Common Genet (also known as Small-Spotted or European), male or female. However, we mostly only seemed to see adults up for sale. After the anecdotal reports we've seen, we are really hoping to hand-raise a Genet. People who have acquired Genets at 10-14 days old, and bottle fed them, have said that their pets are as tame as any domestic pet and form a strong attachment with their owner. This is really what we're looking for in our Genet.

We are based in London, moving to Herts in about 2 months, but we're willing to travel for the right Genet! Preferably not too far for the animal's sake though. We've done as much research as possible (there isn't as much Genet info on the web as other exotics, but we've been through every site we've found) and I'm perfectly happy to answer any questions to prove I'd be a good owner 

If anyone knows of anyone who might be able to provide what we're looking for, we'd be most grateful!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

It dosent matter what questions you answer to see if you are a good home ,it is against the law ( animal welfare act ) to buy any unweaned animal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

animalsbeebee said:


> It dosent matter what questions you answer to see if you are a good home ,it is against the law ( animal welfare act ) to buy any unweaned animal.


Are they not on the DWA as well?


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> It dosent matter what questions you answer to see if you are a good home ,it is against the law ( animal welfare act ) to buy any unweaned animal.


Wow, really? I actually had no idea, I've heard so many things about hand-raising unweaned exotics, I just assumed it was a legal practice. So what I would be looking for is a Genet that has been hand-raised by the breeder themselves? I take it that's not against the law? I'm new to exotics in general, but have done fairly extensive research on genets and wallabies and this never came up with either  Thanks for informing me though.



Jaggers said:


> Are they not on the DWA as well?


I don't believe they are, they definitely weren't last year at least.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

genevie said:


> I don't believe they are, they definitely weren't last year at least.


They might not be then, I am only going off that they are simalar to the asian leopard cats

GENETS


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't suppose anyone happens to know where I can read about the legislation on selling unweaned animals? Mostly curious on how it would work if someone was giving away an animal without charging, "fostering" it to someone else, or anything like that. Also, is there a bad side to hand-rearing? Like I said, all but one of the sources I looked at recommended hand-rearing and hadn't had any problems with it, but I might be missing something as a newbie.



Jaggers said:


> They might not be then, I am only going off that they are simalar to the asian leopard cats
> 
> GENETS


Just checked the list again, they're definitely not  Though civets are, which is the closest animal I can think of to a genet.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Civets are not,i believe only the giant civet is-which you would never get.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> Civets are not,i believe only the giant civet is-which you would never get.


Meant to say _some _civets, sorry! The African, the Malay, the large-spotted and the Indian I think.


----------

